# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  ¡Hola!

## SergioArias

Me llamo Sergio y soy de Argentina.
Hace poco empecé en el mundo de la magia, por lo que creí conveniente ingresar a este foro para aprender e intercambiar experiencias con otros usuarios.
Les mando un fuerte abrazo en Cristo.

----------

